# Are you leaving dubai



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

Is anyone selling their Furniture? TV's Etc? GREAT/Good condition only. Please let me know. I am looking to furnish my apartment


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Posters may not advertise on this forum - per the rules.

If you want second hand items look at the following:

Our classified section
Dubizzle classifieds (online)
Gulf News classifieds (online)
Supermarket noticeboards
souq.com - Buy & Sell Everything ; new and used mobile phones, laptops, electronics, cars, properties, apparel, cosmetics and collectibles, all at low prices

-


----------

